# Kings void Mbah a Moute's contract after failed physical



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> The Sacramento Kings voided the contract of forward Luc Mbah a Moute on Thursday after he failed a team physical.
> 
> The announcement by the Kings came two days after Mbah a Moute signed a one-year deal as a free agent. The team had hoped he could add depth and defense to the second unit.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2015/news/07/16/kings-void-luc-mbah-a-moutes-contract-after-failed-physical.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpts


----------

